# ABC.com Full Episodes Viewing



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello everyone, I don't know if this is news or not, but ABC.com full episodes viewing works for me now. I am using the Open DNS server numbers,so I am not sure if it works for that reason. I still cannot access content from NBC, but CTV works for me, so ABC may be now accessible for Canadian viewers.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

CTV has worked for a while but I just tested ABC and it worked for me too.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Great, Woo Hoo.

basically is OpenDNS just a proxy server hosted in the US, so this should work and does. Woo Hoo!


----------



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm lost, can someone fill me in


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. ABC works for me here in Mississauga.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

No proxies required anymore. Although the ABC server keeps loosing connection and it takes about an hour and a half to watch 45 minutes of video. 

Still, it beats paying for an episode that you might have missed or is an excellent way to see if you like a show without commiting your schedule to it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

My VCR doesn't blink 12:00:00, and that isn't just because its time is managed by the cable signal it receives.

I've managed to set it to record about 8 of my favourite shows, every week.

That said, Studio 60 in HD is glorious, even on a smaller screen. So come on NBC!


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

In the US ABC releced a free download (with adds ) shortley after Apple started selling shows.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

holy crap... why can we (canadians) now access abc.com's videos. this is a first for me. i thought only americans could see it.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

The TV man himself didn't know.......


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

HowEver said:


> My VCR doesn't blink 12:00:00, and that isn't just because its time is managed by the cable signal it receives.
> 
> I've managed to set it to record about 8 of my favourite shows, every week.
> 
> That said, Studio 60 in HD is glorious, even on a smaller screen. So come on NBC!


Well aren't you clever   

I have a DVD recorder hooked up to my tv, but that's as far as I've gotten with it - and that's in the last year and a half. I keep buying what I think are DVD-RWs but get home to find I've purchased another spindle of CD-RWs.

Thanks for the heads up about ABC - works for me too.

Margaret


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Now all you need is the other networks to get on board and you can chuck your dvd recorder and media....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Crap. I just got sucked in. I watched the "First Act" teaser for the new show "The Knights of Prosperity" which debuts in 20 minutes. There's 8 minutes of my life I won't get back.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Crap. I just got sucked in. I watched the "First Act" teaser for the new show "The Knights of Prosperity" which debuts in 20 minutes. There's 8 minutes of my life I won't get back.


You need to read the fine print - it said "first act" - and the timer said 8 minutes. 

I figured it out about 4 minutes in.

Margaret


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh oh, it looks like someone from ABC was reading our posts. It doesn't work for me anymore.

BTW, if you want to watch the full episode of Knights it is on again Friday night along with both of the episodes of What about Jim and the pilot of the other new show 'In Case of Emergency'.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

shocking I know, but i assumed hope was lost when i spent hours trying to circumvent the system when it was first introduced..

and 'mikeinmontreal'... get it right.. it's theTVaddict 

http://www.thetvaddict.com


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The site no longer works from Canada. My guess is that they opened the floodgates as a test to see how much demand there would be. Given the problems their server had in keeping up, I would say they go their answer. There is a demand. Even though the Canadian market is small, we consume a lot of ________ (fill in the blank). Either that or someone screwed up on their end and the mistake has been fixed.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No, I meant as I said, crap, I got sucked in and watched it, nothing to do with the timeframe, I just mentioned that it was on in 20 minutes since that was, well, timely.



winwintoo said:


> You need to read the fine print - it said "first act" - and the timer said 8 minutes.
> 
> I figured it out about 4 minutes in.
> 
> Margaret


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry, emalen. I shoulda known better....I love the site.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Macified said:


> The site no longer works from Canada.


Wah!!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Is there a workaround?


----------



## pitydafoo (Jul 25, 2003)

I've tried using US proxies which i was sure would do the trick but to no avail... however, I've found that alot of the proxies that actually have enough bandwidth to stream are educational alot of the time (berkeley, princeton, etc.) perhaps they exclude uni sites as well??? Any body else have any luck?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I downloaded Firefox and then FoxyProxy. I found two working US proxies, one works with NBC and the other works with ABC. You put both of them in the Foxyproxy configuration and toggle between them for whichever network you want to view. I don't know if I can list the proxies here but if anyone wants them, PM me. You can use either or in Firefox too.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

Heart said:


> Great, Woo Hoo.
> 
> basically is OpenDNS just a proxy server hosted in the US, so this should work and does. Woo Hoo!


openDNS is just a dns server and not a proxy.


----------



## fitzdevlin (Apr 27, 2008)

*abc.com viewer doesn't load in any of my browsers.*

tried safari, firefox, ie mac. get to "trust" and the progress bar fully loads and then nothing. i'm never shown a video, it just says that the applet is active and loading.
my permissions are all adjusted too.
any clues? 


Machine Name:	Mac mini
Machine Model:	PowerMac10,1
CPU Type:	PowerPC G4 (1.2)
Number Of CPUs:	1
CPU Speed:	1.42 GHz
L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
Memory:	512 MB
Bus Speed:	167 MHz
Boot ROM Version:	4.8.9f1


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Could some give a tutorial for using this dns deal?


Also, does anyone know of a site that shows live footy games without having to download software? All of them need windows and I don't boot the camp.


----------

